# 9 Week old Border Collie



## AdamD

Hello, my first post here. Thought i would share our 9 week old BC.

She is called Meg and she loves to bite my hands and feet


----------



## Guest

Awwww that is just so sweet.


----------



## emmar

awww looks like a rite angel


----------



## AdamD

emmar said:


> awww looks like a rite angel


She is FAR from an angel, shes already drew blood from my mom and myself 

I have made a post asking for comments on how to deal with it !

Apart from that, yes, she is a right cutie and has a great personality!


----------



## Guest

Gorgeous pup!


----------



## momentofmadness

She loooks so sweet..lol But can't see her sleeping under that table for long..lol


----------



## AdamD

During the first few days, that table is where she slept the most!

She now sleeps on the hard surface where the fire used to be with her head on a pipe lol


----------



## Guest

Not another Meg!!! 

She is a gorgeous pup


----------



## Guest

she's beautifull 

why do they all insist on sleeping on the harth???


----------



## Guest

What a fabulous little girl!  Evie used to sleep under tables when she was small.


----------



## andrea 35

She is lovely , you need to read a book called A Dog Year , by Jon Katz .
its a tru story about this bloke who has an easy life living with 2 golden labs , but then adopts a troublesome border collie , its very funny and heart rending at the same time shows how demanding the breed can be , but at the same time so rewarding .


----------



## Rosikus

Toby used to sleep under the table like that. 

Grew too big for it VERY quickly.


----------



## Guest

andrea 35 said:


> She is lovely , you need to read a book called A Dog Year , by Jon Katz .
> its a tru story about this bloke who has an easy life living with 2 golden labs , but then adopts a troublesome border collie , its very funny and heart rending at the same time shows how demanding the breed can be , but at the same time so rewarding .


Think I might have a read of that, at 8 months old Jayjay is more demanding than Milo has ever been!


----------



## colliemerles

aww shes lovely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## happysaz133

Welcome to the site! Meg is adorable, lovely markings, and I especially love her nose!



andrea 35 said:


> She is lovely , you need to read a book called A Dog Year , by Jon Katz .
> its a tru story about this bloke who has an easy life living with 2 golden labs , but then adopts a troublesome border collie , its very funny and heart rending at the same time shows how demanding the breed can be , but at the same time so rewarding .


I recommend reading this book too. Any BC owner will love it  I loved it too and I don't own a BC!


----------



## fun4fido

She's lovely!


----------



## Kaz65

So Cute can't wait to bring mine home.


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong

She is gorgeous - they do sleep in funny places - Bella slides herself onto the shelf under the TV - actually lying on top of the DVD ... she gets into trouble tho


----------



## AdamD

Thanks for the replies 

Here is a vid of her having a mess session in the garden 

YouTube - meg


----------



## colliemerles

hahahaha great video, made me laugh when she hid in that green thing,,,,,,,,,what is that green thing,???????


----------



## AdamD

It's a cover for a swinging chair thing


----------



## AdamD




----------



## Guest

Aw soooooooooo sweet bless her!


----------



## AdamD

Think we are going to frame the second one, looks cute


----------



## Guest

AdamD said:


> Think we are going to frame the second one, looks cute


How is she settling in?


----------



## Guest

AdamD said:


> Think we are going to frame the second one, looks cute


Make the most of it, they don't stay that way for long!


----------



## ColeosMummy

such a little cutie x


----------



## AdamD

Long time no see!

Meg has grown


----------



## jilly40

aww meg is lovely cute nose weve rescued a merle bc she is 6months old now c my profile if ya wana c pics xx


----------



## colliemerles

wow i cant believe how quickly time flys and she has grown so much, what a stunner,its lovely to see her again, thank you for posting pics,


----------



## Fleur

What a difference a few months makes
Meg is lovely, growing into a proper young lady


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

She is as cute as abutton!!!! welcome!!! xxx


----------



## Deb

I have a 10 week old BC but she is tri-coloured. She's into biting the family and has also drawn blood!! I am exhausted-it's great when they sleep!


----------



## Pets Paws

She is lovely! Its funny when there ears grow faster than the rest of them at this age, have they floped over yet?


----------



## funkydogstuff

lovely pics!!! Just set up a gallery on my website would love it if you sent in a pic.

email [email protected]

take care.


----------



## gazt

funny that we had a collie he used to lay on hard surfaces in stead of his bed put a comfy bed out in the summer he would lay on concrete he was also a very brave dog back down from nothing he was one of the best dogs we ever had gone but never forgotten


----------



## AdamD

Pets Paws said:


> She is lovely! Its funny when there ears grow faster than the rest of them at this age, have they floped over yet?


Not yet, the pic on the bed was taken 1-2 days ago 



funkydogstuff said:


> lovely pics!!! Just set up a gallery on my website would love it if you sent in a pic.
> 
> email [email protected]
> 
> take care.


Will get some more pics off my phone and send tomorrow


----------



## rach1980

aww so cute


----------



## AdamD

Thought id post a few vids of her playing about and destroying things 

Meg fighting her bed

Theres more vids under my username.


----------



## Deb

How old is Meg now. Loved the photo-i have 15 week old tri coloured and 3 people asked me what she was crossed with!!!But she looks just like Meg on the photos (very erect ears) so I'm much happier now.


----------



## noushka05

Megs grown into a little Beauty! & what excellent ears shes got!


----------

